# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Νοτίων και Πέριξ

## sv1gzv

τι θα λέγατε για ενα καφεδάκι κυριακή 21/5/17 
ακούω ώρα και μέρος συνάντησης 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Καλή η ιδέα! Γλυφαδα προτιμώ εγώ, αλλά δεν έχω θέμα να έρθω οπουδήποτε! Ας μαζευτούμε 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## sv1gzv

δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρον ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> δεν βλέπω ενδιαφέρον ......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Όλα θέλουν τα "κλακ" τους, αρκεί να τα έχουμε.!!
Έρχονται , άλλα πιο πριβε...

----------

